# Love Poem



## blackhawk19 (Dec 8, 2007)

SUSIE  LEE DONE FELL IN LOVE; 
SHE PLANNED TO MARRY JOE 
SHE WAS SO HAPPY  'BOUT IT ALL 
SHE TOLD HER PAPPY  SO. 



PAPPY  TOLD HER, "SUSIE GAL, 
YOU'LL HAVE  TO FIND ANOTHER. 
I'D JUST AS SOON  YO' MA DON'T KNOW, 
BUT JOE IS YO' HALF BROTHER."



SO  SUSIE PUT ASIDE HER JOE 
AND PLANNED TO MARRY WILL, 
BUT AFTER TELLING  PAPPY THIS, 

HE SAID, "THERE'S  TROUBLE STILL. 

"YOU  CAN'T MARRY WILL, MY GAL, 
AND  PLEASE DON'T TELL YO' MOTHER, 
BUT WILL AND JOE, AND SEVERAL  MO' 
I KNOW IS YO' HALF BROTHER."



BUT  MAMA KNEW AND SAID, "MY CHILD, 
JUST DO WHAT MAKES YO' HAPPY. 
MARRY WILL OR MARRY JOE. 
YO ARE NO  KIN TO PAPPY


----------



## ba_loko (Dec 8, 2007)

LMAO.  Have we got another poet amongst us?


----------



## GaryHibbert (Dec 19, 2020)

Great poem!!  Love it.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Dec 19, 2020)

Thats good .


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 19, 2020)

Very good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 20, 2020)

Shakespeare Would Be Proud !!

Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 20, 2020)

Awww SNAP! Holy Crap! I live in that town...JJ


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 20, 2020)

That’s a good one. I usually don’t go to the joke forum, but this one was worth it!
Al


----------

